# Canon officially announces the Canon EOS R7, Canon EOS R10 and two new RF-S lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 24, 2022)

> MELVILLE, NY, May 24, 2022 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced today the launch of the new EOS R7 and EOS R10 camera bodies, Canon’s first EOS R-series models with smaller-size APS-C imaging sensor.
> Ideal for hobbyists and general photography enthusiasts, the EOS R7 is the quintessential camera to take your photography to the next level. It is a powerful camera choice for those seeking an upgrade to their travel and vacation photos or to capture life-long family memories while opening a new world of creative and professional possibilities. The EOS R10 is perfect for content creators looking for a camera option to capture high-quality action videos and images of sports, wildlife, and motorsports.
> *Preorder: Canon EOS R7 //...*


*

Continue reading...*


----------



## Groundhog (May 24, 2022)

€-prices in germany are the same as the $-prices - at the moment you can only get body with adapter or kit.
Would have loved to get the R7 without the adapter for less.


----------



## SnowMiku (May 24, 2022)

Some stores in Australia have a deal where you get the R10 or R7 plus a free EF-RF adapter or spare battery.


----------



## Bob Howland (May 24, 2022)

R7 is on preorder from B&H


----------



## VOTOXY (May 24, 2022)

can't wait for the M series successor...


----------



## CanonGrunt (May 24, 2022)

Interesting. The R7 will be a great addition to my wildlife set up. That’s for sure. 


“ 30 fps with the electronic shutter3,4, and with RAW Burst Mode with ½ second pre-shooting”

“Get professional quality video with Smart Shoe integration for audio and HQ 4K (oversampled from 7K).”


----------



## Jasonmc89 (May 24, 2022)

Pre-ordered my R7! Comes shipped with the adapter in box. 

Wex are doing 2 x Lexar 128GB Professional 1800x 270MB/Sec UHS-II V60 SDXC for £49.50 with the R7 too! Nod a bad deal!


----------



## Bob Howland (May 24, 2022)

VOTOXY said:


> can't wait for the M series successor...


M10 based on the R10? I think the additional engineering cost would be pretty trivial but I've given up on the M series.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 24, 2022)

Buffer seems quite small at 30 FPS. 30-40images in raw before you notice lag.


----------



## scyrene (May 24, 2022)

Much cheaper than I expected. I was consider a 90D a couple of years ago, and if my trade-in ever actually completes I'll have to think hard about the R7 versus the R5/6. Although it would feel a little weird going back to APS-C after all these years...


----------



## Hector1970 (May 24, 2022)

The R7 price makes the R3 look very expensive


----------



## Bob Howland (May 24, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> The R7 price makes the R3 look very expensive


The R7 makes the R6 and R5 look expensive as well. The Z9 makes the R3 look expensive, mostly because the R3 IS expensive.


----------



## Rocksthaman (May 24, 2022)

Never used APC, what’s the difference for say sports in shutter speed given same lenses?


----------



## padam (May 24, 2022)

It will be interesting to see what's the third body for 2022, presumably a FF model under the R6 will look like.
Maybe same 20MP sensor without IBIS (no wobble), smaller battery, no recording limits, and hopefully they won't remove Canon Log 3.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 24, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> The R7 price makes the R3 look very expensive


As I keep saying, the real benefit of APS-C is lower cost.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (May 24, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> As I keep saying, the real benefit of APS-C is lower cost.



I am wondering how artificial is that price gap. For example R7 vs R5. The most significant difference is the better EVF and FF sensor. 
That cannot justify double the cost.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 24, 2022)

For those looking for a mirrorless version of the 90D or xxxD/Rebel, I’m happy. The R7 and R10 fit those needs.

The skimpy buffer, weaker weather sealing and lack of a battery grip mean the R7 isn’t a mirrorless 7-series despite the badge. No doubt many will find the compromises acceptable.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 24, 2022)

blackcoffee17 said:


> I am wondering how artificial is that price gap. For example R7 vs R5. The most significant difference is the better EVF and FF sensor.
> That cannot justify double the cost.


Cost of goods is only one factor in a pricing decision, and generally not the most important one except for widget-class products.


----------



## john1970 (May 24, 2022)

I hope Canon has the RAW Burst mode with ½ sec pre-shooting on the flagship EOS R1 camera. That would be a great feature to have for wildlife photography. I wonder if they could add this feature to the R3 by firmware update?


----------



## dilbert (May 24, 2022)

To give an example of size ... you can fit 2 M6's in the space of 1 R10.


CameraLength (mm)Width (mm)Depth (mm)Volume (mm3)Weight (g)R10122.587.883.4897,008.7429M61126844.5338,912390M6 Mark II1197049.5465,349.5361


----------



## gruhl28 (May 24, 2022)

I'm wondering why the 18-45 isn't available packaged with the R7. Maybe Canon figures someone spending the money on an R7 wouldn't want such an inexpensive lens, but it looks much smaller than the 18-150 and surely some people would want a smaller walk-around lens. Personally, I like general zooms that go down to 24 mm FF equivalent (15 mm on Canon APS-C) but Canon seems to have given up on going wider than 18 mm for the wide end of their APS-C general zoom lenses - nothing since the 17-85 and 15-85 EF-S from quite a few years ago.


----------



## lote82 (May 24, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> The R7 price makes the R3 look very expensive


The R7 price makes my wife a Canon fangirl (and she's not even photographing)!


----------



## AlanF (May 24, 2022)

Jasonmc89 said:


> Pre-ordered my R7! Comes shipped with the adapter in box.
> 
> Wex are doing 2 x Lexar 128GB Professional 1800x 270MB/Sec UHS-II V60 SDXC for £49.50 with the R7 too! Nod a bad deal!


Done the same. The cards are the V60 1667x. Bryan from TDP used those in his tests and I have with the R5. If you are shooting in cRAW, they are good enough for most stills. Some would like twin CFExpress slots, but they add a huge extra cost to a £1300 camera.


----------



## reefroamer (May 24, 2022)

Question: Can the rear LCD screen on the R7 be used for touch focus?


----------



## reefroamer (May 24, 2022)

Eventually, Canon is likely to offer an affordable ultrawide RF-S lens, but in the meantime there is the option to use the very good and cheap EF-S 10-18 with the Ef-RF adapter on both of these new bodies.


----------



## HikeBike (May 24, 2022)

A few observations:
- I very much like the AF/MF switch on the front of the R7, given that some of the new, less expensive RF lenses don't have a focus mode switch on them.
- I think I like the idea of a dial being around the joystick on the R7. Would have to see what it's really like to use though.
- Very surprised there's no top dial on the R7. Not cool.
- Canon is allowing video recordings longer than 30 mins! As far as I know, this still isn't possible on the R5/R6 (I haven't attempted it lately), but I'd expect a firmware update for them to also get this feature.
- I'm pleasantly surprised by the pricing of both the R7 and R10.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (May 24, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> Buffer seems quite small at 30 FPS. 30-40images in raw before you notice lag.





AlanF said:


> Done the same. The cards are the V60 1667x. Bryan from TDP used those in his tests and I have with the R5. If you are shooting in cRAW, they are good enough for most stills. Some would like twin CFExpress slots, but they add a huge extra cost to a £1300 camera.


I’m not bothered about the lack of CFExpress cards! But then again I’m a stills only shooter and I know I’ll hardly ever clog up the buffer shooting the kind of things I do. Also I’d much rather have 2 matching slots opposed to one of each. The guy at Wex said shipping is due to start next month, so hopefully not too long of a wait!


----------



## AlanF (May 24, 2022)

Jasonmc89 said:


> I’m not bothered about the lack of CFExpress cards! But then again I’m a stills only shooter and I know I’ll hardly ever clog up the buffer shooting the kind of things I do. Also I’d much rather have 2 matching slots opposed to one of each. The guy at Wex said shipping is due to start next month, so hopefully not too long of a wait!


What time did you phone them? I did at about 9 am, and the guy didn't know then. canon.jp says end of next month and as WEX are taking payment now I guess that could be for real.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (May 24, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> For those looking for a mirrorless version of the 90D or xxxD/Rebel, I’m happy. The R7 and R10 for those needs.
> 
> The skimpy buffer, weaker weather sealing and lack of a battery grip mean the R7 isn’t a mirrorless 7-series despite the badge. No doubt many will find the compromises acceptable.


I’d bet Canon will release a battery grip for both the R7 and the R10, in the same way that the grip for the R5 fits the R6. I’ll be honest though, the moment after I placed my order I was Googling “Canon R7 battery grip”


----------



## Jasonmc89 (May 24, 2022)

AlanF said:


> What time did you phone them? I did at about 9 am, and the guy didn't know then. canon.jp says end of next month and as WEX are taking payment now I guess that could be for real.


Just checked my phone, 09:51 I called them!


----------



## InchMetric (May 24, 2022)

scyrene said:


> Much cheaper than I expected. I was consider a 90D a couple of years ago, and if my trade-in ever actually completes I'll have to think hard about the R7 versus the R5/6. Although it would feel a little weird going back to APS-C after all these years...


Feels expensive compared to full frame RP but they seem to be able to charge a premium for processor speed.


----------



## AlP (May 24, 2022)

reefroamer said:


> Eventually, Canon is likely to offer an affordable ultrawide RF-S lens, but in the meantime there is the option to use the very good and cheap EF-S 10-18 with the Ef-RF adapter on both of these new bodies.


Since the RF 18-150 is a repackaged EF-M 18-150, there's hope that Canon will repackage the EF-M 11-22 as well. That's a great lens, optically excellent and not only for the size and price.
And while they're at that, they could also do the same treatment for the EF-M 32 mm, which I think is one of Canon's best lenses. But there's already a relatively cheap 35 mm in RF mount, so they might not add a similar focal length to RF-S


----------



## Jasonmc89 (May 24, 2022)

InchMetric said:


> Feels expensive compared to full frame RP but they seem to be able to charge a premium for processor speed.


There’s a lot of stuff in the R7 that the RP doesn’t have. RP is a very basic camera really. It’s not all about sensor size.


----------



## Z-06 (May 24, 2022)

It feels like Canon is run by General Motors accountants. It does the same flubs of lack of attention to details like GM's pencil pushers are famous for; just look at the bottomline without looking at what consumers want. To me R7 does not feel like a 7D Mirrorless replacement, like R5 is to 5D.

1. Weather sealing deficiencies
2. Small buffer
3. No battery grip option
4. Lack of LCD on top
5. Only SD cards capability

This is more of a mirrorless Rebel+, than a prosumer 7D was. I wonder what the capital outlay decision was to have the camera in the body of a R5 with a higher price than making its own body and eliminating the features above with a lower price. Because I am certain prosumers would have shelled money for it, for those features even if it would have been $500 to $700 higher. If my memory serves correct, 6D and 7D were on price parity targeting different clientele. I was hoping the same with R6 and R7.


----------



## pererik_2000 (May 24, 2022)

It looks to me the R7 is the 90D-successor with better autofocus and IBIS which I wanted. The price is also quite reasonable, I will continue with my EF-S lenses until there is something better, especially I am waiting for a 15-70+ zoom .


----------



## -pekr- (May 24, 2022)

HikeBike said:


> A few observations:
> - I very much like the AF/MF switch on the front of the R7, given that some of the new, less expensive RF lenses don't have a focus mode switch on them.
> - I think I like the idea of a dial being around the joystick on the R7. Would have to see what it's really like to use though.
> - Very surprised there's no top dial on the R7. Not cool.
> ...



I have personally expected R7 being a real continuation of the 7DII. A solid R5 like body, with just APS-C sensor and lower specs on the video eventually. I know that companies want to innovate and test things, but that (to me useless, as was a print button) AF/MF button and the joystick / wheel hybrid, should be imo introduced on the R10 instead - a much less important body. It will either prevail, or be gone like the R touch bar.

As for the "unlocking" the R5/R6 video time limit - I can see it mentioned quite often. I think it will not actually happen. FF sensor size and R5/R6 internal design might be different to the APS-C based design of the R7. If it would be safe to do so, Canon would imo did it already ...


----------



## speg (May 24, 2022)

dilbert said:


> To give an example of size ... you can fit 2 M6's in the space of 1 R10.
> 
> 
> CameraLength (mm)Width (mm)Depth (mm)Volume (mm3)Weight (g)R10122.587.883.4897,008.7429M61126844.5338,912390M6 Mark II1197049.5465,349.5361


Is that accurate though? I suspect much of that depth is from the grip, which obviously doesn’t extend across the length of the body.


----------



## armd (May 24, 2022)

Any more word on the af capabilities? This is cheap as hell and if it performs, what a go to WL camera.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (May 24, 2022)

dilbert said:


> To give an example of size ... you can fit 2 M6's in the space of 1 R10.
> 
> 
> CameraLength (mm)Width (mm)Depth (mm)Volume (mm3)Weight (g)R10122.587.883.4897,008.7429M61126844.5338,912390M6 Mark II1197049.5465,349.5361



That is not exactly correct, because the depth is only 83mm because of the grip.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 24, 2022)

Jasonmc89 said:


> I’d bet Canon will release a battery grip for both the R7 and the R10, in the same way that the grip for the R5 fits the R6. I’ll be honest though, the moment after I placed my order I was Googling “Canon R7 battery grip”


From the TDP review: "Is battery grip available for the Canon EOS R7? Unfortunately, no, and *the grip positioning holes are not provided*." That certainly suggests your bet on the future release of a grip for the R7 would be unwise. One more piece of evidence that the R7 is not the 'pro-grade' 7-series camera for which some were hoping.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (May 24, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> From the TDP review: "Is battery grip available for the Canon EOS R7? Unfortunately, no, and *the grip positioning holes are not provided*." That certainly suggests your bet on the future release of a grip for the R7 would be unwise. One more piece of evidence that the R7 is not the 'pro-grade' 7-series camera for which some were hoping.


Oh wow I hadn’t seen that review! Strange move from Canon there…


----------



## blackcoffee17 (May 24, 2022)

I still hate that 4 way controller on the R7. It's ugly and looks flimsy.


----------



## stochasticmotions (May 24, 2022)

R10 seems like a pretty great "entry level" camera although it is a bit higher in price than the current entry level DSLR from Canon (also seems to be much more capable than many entry level cameras). 
The R7 is very interesting....seems like a fantastic mirrorless version of the 90D and the autofocus is going to be fantastic for those that are moving from the DSLR apsc cameras. The thing I'm most impressed with is the 15 fps mechanical shutter....than is better than nearly any apsc camera out there. The 30 fps electronic shutter would be about as useful as the 20 fps on the R5....I never use it since any shots I want that speed for you see issues with the slowness of getting the data off the sensor (warping of wings mostly for me). I guess it is fun for things that aren't moving much but I don't usually want that many shots of those types of things (others may find it useful). The new interface on the back looks interesting and it seems now that every canon camera is going to have different way of interacting with the buttons and wheels....not great for switching between cameras but since I switch between brands on the same shoot that is not too big a deal for me.

For both cameras, the EVF is pretty low end (I thought they would put a better one on the R7 at least). 

It really would have been interesting if Canon had come out with the first APSC stacked sensor camera (at a significantly higher price) but I guess they don't see a market for that kind of camera at this point in time and want to fairly quickly get a full set of mirrorless R cameras on the market so they can eventually stop producing DSLRs

If that R7 works as expected I will likely be suggesting that camera for many people who are looking for a camera for birding at a "reasonable" price.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (May 24, 2022)

blackcoffee17 said:


> I still hate that 4 way controller on the R7. It's ugly and looks flimsy.


You’ve known about it for only a few hours and you haven’t used it yet..?


----------



## 1D4 (May 24, 2022)

So the press release says "All products will be available in late 2022."....that seems like a long wait for something announced and accepting pre-orders today. Do Canon press releases normally underestimate the availability date? Looking at the R5, it looks like it was announced on July 9th and I got my shipping notice on July 29th. Just anxious to get the R7 as my backup/special situation camera


----------



## Kit Chan (May 24, 2022)

I'll wait for the M7.


----------



## HikeBike (May 24, 2022)

-pekr- said:


> I have personally expected R7 being a real continuation of the 7DII. A solid R5 like body, with just APS-C sensor and lower specs on the video eventually. I know that companies want to innovate and test things, but that (to me useless, as was a print button) AF/MF button and the joystick / wheel hybrid, should be imo introduced on the R10 instead - a much less important body. It will either prevail, or be gone like the R touch bar.
> 
> As for the "unlocking" the R5/R6 video time limit - I can see it mentioned quite often. I think it will not actually happen. FF sensor size and R5/R6 internal design might be different to the APS-C based design of the R7. If it would be safe to do so, Canon would imo did it already ...


I thought the R10 would be the new 90D, and the R7 would be the 7D Mk II replacement, but it appears they are now using the R7 as a replacement for the 90D (even though Canon is saying it's not a replacement for the 90D) and the R10 is the replacement for the Rebel/850D line. I can understand how many will be disappointed by this. I agree with your point about the new dial being tested on the R10...that would have been more appropriate.

The video time unlocking very well might not happen for the R5/R6, but I think (and this is strictly an educated guess) it should at least be possible for FHD 30 FPS on the FF sensor.


----------



## lote82 (May 24, 2022)

Kit Chan said:


> I'll wait for the M7.


Sorry to tell you, but not long ago people were telling that the R7 is a "unicorn" which will never come ...


----------



## xelaq (May 24, 2022)

lote82 said:


> Sorry to tell you, but not long ago people were telling that the R7 is a "unicorn" which will never come ...


Now the M7 is the "unicorn" that will never come - let´s hope the magic works both ways


----------



## Maximilian (May 24, 2022)

German pricing, according to a newsletter of a German online retailer:

R7 Body: 1.499,-€
R10 Body : 979,-€

Both including the EF adapter. 
Prices for kits are also online.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (May 24, 2022)

1D4 said:


> So the press release says "All products will be available in late 2022."....that seems like a long wait for something announced and accepting pre-orders today. Do Canon press releases normally underestimate the availability date? Looking at the R5, it looks like it was announced on July 9th and I got my shipping notice on July 29th. Just anxious to get the R7 as my backup/special situation camera


Pre-ordered mine today and Wex told me shipping would be in around 4 weeks.


----------



## Maximilian (May 24, 2022)

Great those are released.

Now give me a FF RP successor with a sensor maybe of the R6 in a body like the R10 or even a little bit smaller 
That would suck me into the R system like a tornado 
(Of course I could renounce the pop up flash  )


----------



## scyrene (May 24, 2022)

InchMetric said:


> Feels expensive compared to full frame RP but they seem to be able to charge a premium for processor speed.


Hard to compare the price of an old body with a new one, but also you're getting a fair bit more imho - IBIS, much more modern AF, and a higher res sensor. In any case the comparator for the RP is surely the R10.


----------



## Bob Howland (May 24, 2022)

blackcoffee17 said:


> I am wondering how artificial is that price gap. For example R7 vs R5. The most significant difference is the better EVF and FF sensor.
> That cannot justify double the cost.


I think it's pretty artificial but not entirely. A lot of the nifty features in the R5 and now the R7 are in firmware. Take, for example, the eye detects. To do that requires an image taken of the sensor but the actual detection is an algorithm in firmware. Firmware development is a non-recurring expense (NRE) but where is that expense assigned? Maybe the R5 is so expensive because Canon is trying to recoup the NRE for all of the nifty firmware features. The better EVF and FF sensor are recurring expenses and my guess is that the difference in cost between the R5 and R7 EVF and sensor is fairly small.

Does that make sense?


----------



## 1D4 (May 24, 2022)

Jasonmc89 said:


> Pre-ordered mine today and Wex told me shipping would be in around 4 weeks.


Thanks, hopefully their info is correct!

Edit: Just found one random photo blog/page that said "Its release date is set for the end of June 2022."


----------



## SHAMwow (May 24, 2022)

Bob Howland said:


> I think it's pretty artificial but not entirely. A lot of the nifty features in the R5 and now the R7 are in firmware. Take, for example, the eye detects. To do that requires an image taken of the sensor but the actual detection is an algorithm in firmware. Firmware development is a non-recurring expense (NRE) but where is that expense assigned? Maybe the R5 is so expensive because Canon is trying to recoup the NRE for all of the nifty firmware features. The better EVF and FF sensor are recurring expenses and my guess is that the difference in cost between the R5 and R7 EVF and sensor is fairly small.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Did either of you simply glance over both bodies? I'm sure there's a large profit margin, like any industry, but to call it artificial is a bit much in my opinion. Especially comparing an R5 to the R7.


----------



## Bob Howland (May 24, 2022)

dilbert said:


> To give an example of size ... you can fit 2 M6's in the space of 1 R10.
> 
> 
> CameraLength (mm)Width (mm)Depth (mm)Volume (mm3)Weight (g)R10122.587.883.4897,008.7429M61126844.5338,912390M6 Mark II1197049.5465,349.5361


Should the Length/Width/Depth columns actually be Width, Height and Depth? Also what is the depth of the body alone, without the grip?


----------



## Sporgon (May 24, 2022)

Jasonmc89 said:


> There’s a lot of stuff in the R7 that the RP doesn’t have. RP is a very basic camera really. It’s not all about sensor size.


Actually there really isn’t much the RP can’t do. Having used one alongside 5DS cameras for a year I believe there’s only two areas where it is possibly lacking. One is frame rate in Servo AF, which may be valid to some people, and the second is the older design off chip ADC, which is probably not valid to the the vast majority of users.


----------



## -pekr- (May 24, 2022)

Just a thought re ergonomics. I am not shooting much lately, handed over the studio to my wife. But - I do remember my first few days with R5 compared to few years with 5D IV - I have simply found the joystick being too far top/left and had to stretch my thumb to reach it. Maybe that's the reason, why Canon has moved the wheel towards the joystick on the R7, so that you don't need to move your thumb up and down so much? Curious, how this experiment will end-up.


----------



## Sporgon (May 24, 2022)

Kit Chan said:


> I'll wait for the M7.


----------



## OI812 (May 24, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> From the TDP review: "Is battery grip available for the Canon EOS R7? Unfortunately, no, and *the grip positioning holes are not provided*." That certainly suggests your bet on the future release of a grip for the R7 would be unwise. One more piece of evidence that the R7 is not the 'pro-grade' 7-series camera for which some were hoping.


Dang, I was really hoping for a battery grip on this one, that's a deal breaker for me.


----------



## tbgtomcom (May 24, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> From the TDP review: "Is battery grip available for the Canon EOS R7? Unfortunately, no, and *the grip positioning holes are not provided*." That certainly suggests your bet on the future release of a grip for the R7 would be unwise. One more piece of evidence that the R7 is not the 'pro-grade' 7-series camera for which some were hoping.


The lack of positioning holes does not mean that a grip can't be attached. There have been grips in the past that didn't rely on positioning holes.


----------



## okaro (May 24, 2022)

Bob Howland said:


> M10 based on the R10? I think the additional engineering cost would be pretty trivial but I've given up on the M series.



There already was M10, the predecessor of M100 and M200. There likely will not be any significant new development on EOS M. It makes sense that f one is interested in sports shootin one gors to EOS R where the lens selection on tele lenses is much larger.


----------



## John Wilde (May 24, 2022)

The M50 will live on, at least for the foreseeable future, because it's in a significantly different price category than the R10.


----------



## bbasiaga (May 24, 2022)

R7 looks like a really good camera at that price point. Enough so it makes me wonder if I want to try one for more pixel density for field sports over my R6. At this point, it might also be over my dead body, unless I can hide it from my wife.  

And I'm also left to wonder if the M line got a stay of execution? The R10 is definitely not a successor that. More time to find out, more rumors to sort through in the future. 

Brian


----------



## AccipiterQ (May 24, 2022)

so.......no BSI?


----------



## H. Jones (May 24, 2022)

I feel like the price point here is a little odd--I was expecting higher for the R7 and lower for the R10. Considering that the next step up to the R6 is $2500, it feels like there had been more room to make the R7 around $1600 and the R10 closer to $800.

$500 doesn't feel like the biggest amount of money to differentiate these two cameras. That's definitely going to push a lot more prosumer people towards the R7 for what it offers over the R10. The main advantage to the R10 is a more compact size, which I guess will be the main draw other than the $500 price difference. 



That said, I could see Canon quickly putting the R10 on sale after it comes out and they have enough in stock, and making it more of a consumer "wow a camera for 100-200 dollars off" while keeping the R7 at full price.


----------



## John Wilde (May 24, 2022)

That gray haired youtube guy predicted that the R10 would be priced at $600. You can always count on him to have predictions that are wrong. A clue was that the Nikon Z50 is priced at $860 (body only). I never thought the R10 would sell for less than that.


----------



## pokegaard (May 24, 2022)

The R7's 'small' buffer seems similar to the R6's buffer. E.g. on the R6, I fill the buffer in just over 3 seconds (or 69 shots according to the display) at 20fps RAW + JPG. If we suppose that the R6 had 50% larger files and 50% faster frame rates, the buffer would fill at numbers similar to the R7. So perhaps less than we'd prefer, but not too bad.


----------



## HikeBike (May 24, 2022)

I think the M line is safe until we see an R100, which I doubt Canon is in a rush to release. They'll likely focus on the R1 and RF lens lineup for awhile.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 24, 2022)

AccipiterQ said:


> so.......no BSI?


No, FSI not BSI. Canon says it's a 'new' 32 MP sensor, but strictly speaking they rarely _don't_ say that. There were many 'new' 18 MP sensors over the years. A small tweak in the CFA spectral tuning, a slight tweak in the underlying architecture, a slight tweak in the AA filter, that's all it takes for 'new'. I wonder if the R7 uses the improved AA filter design (16-point lowpass filter) found on the more recent FF sensors. That would be nice. Knowing Canon, I suspect it doesn't.

FSI means a slower readout speed and the rolling shutter effect that comes with it. This is from the TDP p/review. Every volleyball I've ever used is spherical. With the R7, not so much...


----------



## Jasonmc89 (May 24, 2022)

tbgtomcom said:


> The lack of positioning holes does not mean that a grip can't be attached. There have been grips in the past that didn't rely on positioning holes.


Was thinking that. Could easily be a new design coming.


----------



## SHAMwow (May 24, 2022)

bbasiaga said:


> R7 looks like a really good camera at that price point. Enough so it makes me wonder if I want to try one for more pixel density for field sports over my R6. At this point, it might also be over my dead body, unless I can hide it from my wife.
> 
> And I'm also left to wonder if the M line got a stay of execution? The R10 is definitely not a successor that. More time to find out, more rumors to sort through in the future.
> 
> Brian


Genuinely curious, what do you mean about buying it for pixel density? I truly can't imagine that as part of a buying decision.


----------



## 20Dave (May 24, 2022)

SHAMwow said:


> Genuinely curious, what do you mean about buying it for pixel density? I truly can't imagine that as part of a buying decision.


If you display a photo on a monitor at 1:1 ratio of camera pixels to monitor pixels, the higher pixel density will zoom in more, giving you more "reach". In reality, this is what typically gives you more reach in an APS-C camera over a full frame camera because APS-C cameras almost always have a higher pixel density over full frame cameras. That's what attracts many amateur bird and wildlife photographers to APS-C cameras like the 7D, where it's often hard to get close to a bird without spooking it.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (May 24, 2022)

Bob Howland said:


> I think it's pretty artificial but not entirely. A lot of the nifty features in the R5 and now the R7 are in firmware. Take, for example, the eye detects. To do that requires an image taken of the sensor but the actual detection is an algorithm in firmware. Firmware development is a non-recurring expense (NRE) but where is that expense assigned? Maybe the R5 is so expensive because Canon is trying to recoup the NRE for all of the nifty firmware features. The better EVF and FF sensor are recurring expenses and my guess is that the difference in cost between the R5 and R7 EVF and sensor is fairly small.
> 
> Does that make sense?



That's exactly what i meant. The actual hardware cost difference between R7 and R5 is nowhere near that big. A full frame sensor alone does not cost $500 more. And as you said, things like software (firmware), Digic X and many things are developed once and shared between the 2 cameras. 

Now of course the more expensive a camera is, the smaller volume it will sell, so needs some extra cost added to compensate. But in the UK the R5 costs 3.2 times as much as the R7. £4299 vs £1349. 

I bet there is a huge full frame premium tax on the R5.


----------



## navastronia (May 24, 2022)

H. Jones said:


> I feel like the price point here is a little odd--I was expecting higher for the R7 and lower for the R10. Considering that the next step up to the R6 is $2500, it feels like there had been more room to make the R7 around $1600 and the R10 closer to $800.
> 
> $500 doesn't feel like the biggest amount of money to differentiate these two cameras. That's definitely going to push a lot more prosumer people towards the R7 for what it offers over the R10. The main advantage to the R10 is a more compact size, which I guess will be the main draw other than the $500 price difference.
> 
> ...



I guess the R7 is the new 90D and not the new 7DII


----------



## navastronia (May 24, 2022)

Gotta say, I'm really surprised at the pricing. I figured the R7 would be around 2K for sure.


----------



## AccipiterQ (May 24, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> No, FSI not BSI. Canon says it's a 'new' 32 MP sensor, but strictly speaking they rarely _don't_ say that. There were many 'new' 18 MP sensors over the years. A small tweak in the CFA spectral tuning, a slight tweak in the underlying architecture, a slight tweak in the AA filter, that's all it takes for 'new'. I wonder if the R7 uses the improved AA filter design (16-point lowpass filter) found on the more recent FF sensors. That would be nice. Knowing Canon, I suspect it doesn't.
> 
> FSI means a slower readout speed and the rolling shutter effect that comes with it. This is from the TDP p/review. Every volleyball I've ever used is spherical. With the R7, not so much...
> 
> View attachment 203851



Were you one of the testers for the R7? What'd you think of it overall?


----------



## blackcoffee17 (May 24, 2022)

AccipiterQ said:


> so.......no BSI?



BSI barely has any advantage in larger sensors over FSI.


----------



## Swurre (May 24, 2022)

And now we wait for the R Mark II and the new RP... FF for the win...


----------



## AlanF (May 24, 2022)

navastronia said:


> I guess the R7 is the new 90D and not the new 7DII


It's neither.


----------



## AlanF (May 24, 2022)

blackcoffee17 said:


> That's exactly what i meant. The actual hardware cost difference between R7 and R5 is nowhere near that big. A full frame sensor alone does not cost $500 more. And as you said, things like software (firmware), Digic X and many things are developed once and shared between the 2 cameras.
> 
> Now of course the more expensive a camera is, the smaller volume it will sell, so needs some extra cost added to compensate. But in the UK the R5 costs 3.2 times as much as the R7. £4299 vs £1349.
> 
> I bet there is a huge full frame premium tax on the R5.


The £4299 is a UK anomaly for the R5 - it is hugely overpriced here. It's much cheaper in the US and EU, and you can get it on the grey market for close to £3000. Other models, like the R6, don't have that huge price difference.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (May 24, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> No, FSI not BSI. Canon says it's a 'new' 32 MP sensor, but strictly speaking they rarely _don't_ say that. There were many 'new' 18 MP sensors over the years. A small tweak in the CFA spectral tuning, a slight tweak in the underlying architecture, a slight tweak in the AA filter, that's all it takes for 'new'. I wonder if the R7 uses the improved AA filter design (16-point lowpass filter) found on the more recent FF sensors. That would be nice. Knowing Canon, I suspect it doesn't.
> 
> FSI means a slower readout speed and the rolling shutter effect that comes with it. This is from the TDP p/review. Every volleyball I've ever used is spherical. With the R7, not so much...
> 
> View attachment 203851


The 15FPS with the Mechanical shutter will be helpful for these situations. Can't say I am a fan of the sound of the shutter based on Kai W's preview vid. Sounds a lot like the RP shutter that I hated


----------



## Rumours not rumors (May 24, 2022)

Canon have missed the perfect chance to hook all the 90D users over to mirrorless but have massively come up short by not having the option for the R7 to use a battery grip. Mirrorless consume more power so need more battery life. Canon says the R7 is aimed at sports users who need lots of battery power because they take truckloads of images. Stupid oversight or idiotic out of touch marketing department but someone really stuffed that one up. It's bad enough the battery grip for the R6 is way overpriced but to exclude the option from the R7 is a monumental stuff-up. They did it a few years ago when they replaced the 750D which did have a battery grip option with the 77D that did not have a grip. Worse is the R7 has a tinier hand grip than the 90D making a grip extender even more critical. Not including a pop-up flash like the 90D has is wrapping a moron with an imbecile. I got quite excited when rumours (note I used the correct spelling of rumours) came out for the R7 but as soon as I found out about no grip option, that bubble popped. Staying with EF for some time longer then. Not impressed Canon.


----------



## navastronia (May 24, 2022)

AlanF said:


> It's neither.



What if you understood, in context, that I'm making a comparison and not a literal claim?


----------



## bf (May 24, 2022)

R7 and R10 are such breakthroughs that Canon needs to get rid of their obsolete EOS M6 Mark II inventory! Hurry Canon, give it away before everybody learns about the new gear!


----------



## fredtuck (May 24, 2022)

No vertical Grip NO Sale!!! A vertical battery grip is essential for wildlife photography. Shooting vertical with a long lens and no vertical grip is just asking for shoulder trouble. Plus the vertical grip is much more stable. Very foolish decision on Canon's part if not rectified. Looks like a very nice camera otherwise. Too bad for the fatal flaw.


----------



## jam05 (May 24, 2022)

"Oh look it's light". Simply, Canon Rebel replacements. Neither will replace the popular slim compact 32mp M6 mk 2 with it's minimal lines. The Sigma lens company will still continue to sell plenty of their 16mm f1.4 for content creators. Compact 32mp APS-C cameras without the EVF hump. Trying to pry content creators away from the compact M-series that rarely have a need for an EVF and use compact gimbals or UAV/drones will not garner much success. If you're a Canon Rebel user these are for you. Maybe. Canon can't afford to make M-series lenses? Too bad for them. There are other manufacturers that do.


bf said:


> R7 and R10 are such breakthroughs that Canon needs to get rid of their obsolete EOS M6 Mark II inventory! Hurry Canon, give it away before everybody learns about the new gear!


R10 isn't a breakthrough in the least. For one it's too large for the newest compact gimbals. EVFs (micro OLEDs) which didn't come around until digital cameras are not needed for all photography. Don't need them on UAS/drones or much gimbal work. These two cameras won't get much tracktion other than from yourself and a handfull of Rebel users.


----------



## AlanF (May 24, 2022)

navastronia said:


> What if you understood, in context, that I'm making a comparison and not a literal claim?


I think from what we can see so far is that the R7 is a huge upgrade over the 90D and a different kettle of fish altogether. It doesn't appear to have nerfed AF and it has dual cards. It might not have the weather proofing of the 7DII (and we need to see a teardown to judge), but Canon appears to be aiming higher than with the 90D and make a good birder and sporting camera. I think it is not the new 90D.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 24, 2022)

blackcoffee17 said:


> BSI barely has any advantage in larger sensors over FSI.


Yes, the advantage is practically impossible to perceive. Unless you have eyes, that is.


----------



## john1970 (May 24, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> From the TDP review: "Is battery grip available for the Canon EOS R7? Unfortunately, no, and *the grip positioning holes are not provided*." That certainly suggests your bet on the future release of a grip for the R7 would be unwise. One more piece of evidence that the R7 is not the 'pro-grade' 7-series camera for which some were hoping.


Not having an optional vertical battery grip is a major miss for Canon.


----------



## bf (May 24, 2022)

jam05 said:


> "Oh look it's light". Simply, Canon Rebel replacements. Neither will replace the popular slim compact 32mp M6 mk 2 with it's minimal lines. The Sigma lens company will still continue to sell plenty of their 16mm f1.4 for content creators. Compact 32mp APS-C cameras without the EVF hump. Trying to pry content creators away from the compact M-series that rarely have a need for an EVF and use compact gimbals or UAV/drones will not garner much success. If you're a Canon Rebel user these are for you. Maybe. Canon can't afford to make M-series lenses? Too bad for them. There are other manufacturers that do.
> 
> R10 isn't a breakthrough in the least. For one it's too large for the newest compact gimbals. EVFs (micro OLEDs) which didn't come around until digital cameras are not needed for all photography. Don't need them on UAS/drones or much gimbal work. These two cameras won't get much tracktion other than from yourself and a handfull of Rebel users.


Alright, then bring on M6 Mk3 and put MK2 on sale! I've been an M user since the OG M!


----------



## bf (May 24, 2022)

john1970 said:


> Not having an optional vertical battery grip is a major miss for Canon.


That one really matters for the "white lens" customers, sport/wildlife photographers, who like the 1.6x crop factor to fill the frame easier! A strange decision!


----------



## Docofthewild (May 24, 2022)

I’m not sure why they would have mentioned the lack of grip holes when they could have looked in the battery compartment and looked for the more important electrical contacts. Unless that is they have an NDA preventing the latter. 

Canon has always undersold their weather sealing, less liability that way I guess? We didn’t know how beefy it was in the 7Dii until people started taking them apart. I suspect the R7 will turn out to be a workhorse of a little camera. 

I am most interested in pairing the R10 with my RP, it will make a small and light secondary camera I can add to my landscape kit when I think there may be wildlife to be had. 

With all the wildlife people on here who have been complaining for years that canon ignores you, I haven’t seen anyone talking about what I see as the biggest news from all of this and that’s the R10. There is now an entry level mirrorless camera with a solid sensor, 15fps mechanical shutter and crazy good auto focus. Set aside the build quality for a moment and two cameras in a field with one bird, all else equal, the new R10 is going to put far more keepers on the card than the old venerable 7Dii. Paired with the 100-400, granted f8 at the long end, but that is a very serviceable wildlife combo, new off the shelf, for 1600. That should open up the hobby to a mass of new people.


----------



## EOS (May 24, 2022)

More cameras lacking built-in GPS…


----------



## SUNDOG04 (May 24, 2022)

My thoughts are that if they made it bad more of a high end camera...tougher, better screen, CF Express cards etc, and a few other things, the cost would approach that of an R6 and likely people may be more inclined to spend that money on a full frame sensor. It looks like a great bird camera if paired to the 100-500...equivalent to a 160-800.


----------



## SUNDOG04 (May 24, 2022)

John Wilde said:


> That gray haired youtube guy predicted that the R10 would be priced at $600. You can always count on him to have predictions that are wrong. A clue was that the Nikon Z50 is priced at $860 (body only). I never thought the R10 would sell for less than that.


Do you mean the guy who loves to rip off his glass as the video starts, Walter Cronkite style? At least he (And a few others that copied him) got away from staring at the camera and moving his eyes to the sides.


----------



## jam05 (May 24, 2022)

Well it is nearly June. At the present time Canon has mentioned zero fast lenses, and these two cameras not even shipping yet. I wouldn't bet on the current landscape changing overnight.


----------



## armd (May 24, 2022)

My group just changed my order fro pr-order to ship and the dealer called to say that he expects product by the end of June. Very exciting though I hope the af and other features are up to task. It will serve as the backup body to my R5 with a long prime making it a crazy long WL body.


----------



## 1D4 (May 24, 2022)

For anyone wondering, B&H's page, which I have totally not been refreshing every 43 seconds, now has: "Est. Ship Date: Thu Jun 23" for the R7.


----------



## trulandphoto (May 24, 2022)

1D4 said:


> For anyone wondering, B&H's page, which I have totally not been refreshing every 43 seconds, now has: "Est. Ship Date: Thu Jun 23" for the R7.


Adorama says the same thing.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (May 24, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, the advantage is practically impossible to perceive. Unless you have eyes, that is.
> 
> View attachment 203855


A non-stacked BSI sensor would have the same issues as the 1DX III


----------



## entoman (May 24, 2022)

Disappointed.

Was hoping for a pro-level wildlife/sports body based on the R6, but it seems that Canon have elected to make it a prosumer 90D replacement.

The swipe bar on the original R was considered awkward and too easy to operate accidentally, and I have a horrible feeling that Canon have fallen into the same "experimental" trap again by putting a huge control ring around the AF joystick on the R7.

The low resolution EVF and rear screen are also mistakes IMO.


----------



## unfocused (May 24, 2022)

I think the R7 sounds like a nice camera and reasonable merger of the 7DII and 90D. Given the price, the compromises of the R7 seem quite acceptable. 

To add a little perspective, you can get an R7 and an R5 for less than the price of an R3. If you are not a sports shooter the combination may be a better value.

Personally, the lack of a battery grip is no big deal to me. I have a grip for the R5 and never use it and I find the R3 to be a bit of a brick with its integrated grip (I realize others have different opinions, but that's mine).

I am perplexed by the R10. I'm not sure what niche it fills, other than to upsell buyers to the R7, RP or R. It seems too expensive for what it is and too stripped down for its price point.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (May 24, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, the advantage is practically impossible to perceive. Unless you have eyes, that is.
> 
> View attachment 203855



Stop being sarcastic and learn to have a decent conversation!

That's the advantage of the stacked sensor and not BSI. Two totally different things. Yes, most stacked sensors are also BSI but BSI alone has barely any advantage in image quality department. The fast readout is made possible by the memory embedded in the sensor.


----------



## Czardoom (May 24, 2022)

unfocused said:


> I think the R7 sounds like a nice camera and reasonable merger of the 7DII and 90D. Given the price, the compromises of the R7 seem quite acceptable.
> 
> To add a little perspective, you can get an R7 and an R5 for less than the price of an R3. If you are not a sports shooter the combination may be a better value.
> 
> ...


For me, it fills the niche for those wanting the advanced AF system of the R7, and a reasonably high FPS for bird and wildlife photography, but looking for a small and light kit. Pre-ordered this am and will pair it with my RF 100-400 for a small and light combo that saves me $500 compared to the R7. R7 is definitely tempting though and may ultimately be the better deal, but will try the R10 first and see if it meets my needs. Don't need IBIS with this lens, 2 card slots would be nice, but not worth the additional money.


----------



## Durf (May 25, 2022)

For me, these two camera's are Canon's most boring releases that I can ever remember.... 
I got tired of waiting for a 7D Mark III and if this R7 is its replacement, it's basically a step backwards in my opinion. The 7D Mark II is a beast and this R7 really looks "toyish" compared to it.
Seems to me the R7 is just a beefed up Rebel camera, not sure what to compare the R10 to!


----------



## David - Sydney (May 25, 2022)

SHAMwow said:


> Genuinely curious, what do you mean about buying it for pixel density? I truly can't imagine that as part of a buying decision.


Basically, it means more pixels on duck. Cropping the R5's 45mp to APS-C size gives ~17mp. To have an equivalent full frame sensor would mean >80mp which would be difficult to have a high fps to suit sports shooters (R1 may prove me wrong!)

Other advantages are:
- working distance ie you can be further away shooting the same subject if they are prone to move if too close
- cheaper lenses for reach eg using a 70-200mm /2.8 instead of a ~300mm/2.8 (or 300mm/4) prime. Focal length flexibility in this case as well. With EF mount, a EF70-200mm + TCs gave huge flexibility but RF70-200mm doesn't accept TCs. 400mm instead of 600mm etc.
- a niche specialty is underwater macro where you can get 100mm focal length from a much smaller EF-s 60mm macro and smaller bodies
- cheaper sensor as the good sensors per wafer should be higher
- in theory, the higher pixel density should have lower rolling shutter ie 32mp APS-C is less sensor lines to read than the 17mp crop on the R5's 45mp unless the crop mode on the R5 only reads from the crop sensor lines

In the past, the downside for higher pixel density was poorer high ISO performance but the correlation doesn't seem to be as strong now.


----------



## Kit Chan (May 25, 2022)

unfocused said:


> I am perplexed by the R10. I'm not sure what niche it fills, other than to upsell buyers to the R7, RP or R. It seems too expensive for what it is and too stripped down for its price point.


It cuts the extra SD card and IBIS at a price that affords an extra lens. It also doesn't have full sensor 4k 60 but reviews show the feature is pixel binned on the R7 and it's sharper to use crop mode anyway, which the R10 is better for.

The tracking is the same and they both take excellent pictures.

I'd consider getting the R10, but I'd prefer something that can replace my M200. Maybe I'll get an R10 next year after a price drop.


----------



## TW (May 25, 2022)

Well, huh. Seems there’s nothing much to see here. Couple of new R-series Rebel cameras. Was hoping for something better from the R7. Even the xxD cameras have vertical grips available. Deal killer.


----------



## Bishop80 (May 25, 2022)

Jasonmc89 said:


> I’d bet Canon will release a battery grip for both the R7 and the R10, in the same way that the grip for the R5 fits the R6. I’ll be honest though, the moment after I placed my order I was Googling “Canon R7 battery grip”


I hope there will be a way, even though early reviews imply otherwise.
Even the lowly EOS RP has a (non-OEM) battery grip.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 25, 2022)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Stop being sarcastic and learn to have a decent conversation!
> 
> That's the advantage of the stacked sensor and not BSI. Two totally different things. Yes, most stacked sensors are also BSI but BSI alone has barely any advantage in image quality department. The fast readout is made possible by the memory embedded in the sensor.


That’s a fair point of a technical nature. The bigger picture is that the sensor in the R7 is neither BSI nor stacked. therefore, rolling shutter as illustrated in the image I posted will still be a problem with the R7. Whether it affects your images will depend on what you shoot. Most sports have a ball that is round. With birds, it would likely be unnoticeable. Then again, 15 FPS is not slouching.


----------



## Phenix205 (May 25, 2022)

Another two repackaged gadgets lack of innovation. Wish it were an M7 with an EVF, R3 focusing and IBIS plus a high quality mid zoom and an f1.4 prime EF-M lenses. The video quality from dpreview’s review looks not impressive at all.


----------



## Eriknoteric (May 25, 2022)

entoman said:


> Disappointed.
> 
> Was hoping for a pro-level wildlife/sports body based on the R6, but it seems that Canon have elected to make it a prosumer 90D replacement.
> 
> ...


Same here. I’m also wondering how often I hit the stupid on off switch that is in place of the aperture dial on my r5. I was hoping to be able to seamlessly switch between the r5 and r7 like you can with the r5/6. I figured the r7 was going to take the same vertical grip and everything. It seems very strange to me that canon decided to change the ergonomics on this camera in order to save a couple of grams and mm. Especially when this camera is just begging to be paired with a large telephoto lens


----------



## Billybob (May 25, 2022)

Glad to see they added a sound option to the E-shutter. I always found the R5's silent shutter with no option for an artificial shutter sound disconcerting. 

What burst rates are available in E-shutter mode? I have never shot 30fps even on cameras that have the option. However, shooting at 20-25fps would be a nice alternative to 30fps. Also, are all Canon lenses capable of shooting 30fps? On Sony, the 30fps option came with lots of disclaimers and caveats.


----------



## Otara (May 25, 2022)

AlanF said:


> It's neither.



Its a 97D IIi


----------



## InchMetric (May 25, 2022)

Ramage said:


> The 15FPS with the Mechanical shutter will be helpful for these situations. Can't say I am a fan of the sound of the shutter based on Kai W's preview vid. Sounds a lot like the RP shutter that I hated


The RP shutter is fingernails on the chalkboard.


----------



## SnowMiku (May 25, 2022)

The buffer on the R10 and R7 is actually very good on jpg with the mechanical shutter. The R10 @ 15FPS, 460 JPG. The R7 @15FPS, 224 JPG. I'd prefer the slower 15 FPS and longer time rather then higher FPS and shorter time. I couldn't find the buffer figures for C-RAW yet.


----------



## -pekr- (May 25, 2022)

I think I just started to understand Canon's plan - they were fed-up with all of the we-are-missing-APS-C-RF-mount-camera complainers (myself included), so rushed 2 new cameras to the market.

The plan was simple - let's release two disposable cameras, cause another 6DII like shitstorm, then dismiss the APS-C RF line altogether, mark it a dead-end with a bold - "we told you so" claim!

As usually happens with Canon - whatever sh*t they throw at the market, it will sell like a hot cakes and cause Canon marketing some headaches again. Now they've got another problem - many ppl realising, that the M line was not all that bad idea


----------



## bf (May 25, 2022)

Just saying, now it makes sense to bring Digic X to EOS M6 body as the next step and release it quietly as M6 mk3!


----------



## AlanF (May 25, 2022)

SnowMiku said:


> The buffer on the R10 and R7 is actually very good on jpg with the mechanical shutter. The R10 @ 15FPS, 460 JPG. The R7 @15FPS, 224 JPG. I'd prefer the slower 15 FPS and longer time rather then higher FPS and shorter time. I couldn't find the buffer figures for C-RAW yet.


The R7 C-RAW buffer is 187 for 15 FPS and 93 for 30 fps.


----------



## Martin K (May 25, 2022)

When I move from my 7D2 to the R7 (not yet, my 7D2 still has life in it) I will miss the top LCD screen and the built-in flash. I will gain more megapixels, even better AF, better low light/ISO performance, more fps, top-notch IBIS, vari-angle screen, much lower weight, focus bracketing, people, animal and vehicle detection, eye detection, panorama mode and automatic levelling.

Sounds like I will be satisfied with that deal.


----------



## wavemachine (May 25, 2022)

Martin K said:


> When I move from my 7D2 to the R7 (not yet, my 7D2 still has life in it) I will miss the top LCD screen and the built-in flash. I will gain more megapixels, even better AF, better low light/ISO performance, more fps, top-notch IBIS, vari-angle screen, much lower weight, focus bracketing, people, animal and vehicle detection, eye detection, panorama mode and automatic levelling.
> 
> Sounds like I will be satisfied with that deal.


Funny enough when I went to the R6 I thought I would miss the top LCD from my 5dMKiv and 7D II but I didn't, I don't really understand why though maybe I thought I cared more about in than I actually did or just adapted to look for the info in the EVF.


----------



## Martin K (May 25, 2022)

wavemachine said:


> Funny enough when I went to the R6 I thought I would miss the top LCD from my 5dMKiv and 7D II but I didn't, I don't really understand why though maybe I thought I cared more about in than I actually did or just adapted to look for the info in the EVF.


Yes, I see that. And I forgot to mention the silent shutter. My conclusion still stands, though I will miss the flash.


----------



## scyrene (May 25, 2022)

fredtuck said:


> No vertical Grip NO Sale!!! A vertical battery grip is essential for wildlife photography. Shooting vertical with a long lens and no vertical grip is just asking for shoulder trouble. Plus the vertical grip is much more stable. Very foolish decision on Canon's part if not rectified. Looks like a very nice camera otherwise. Too bad for the fatal flaw.


I shot wildlife for nearly ten years and never used a grip once.


----------



## SnowMiku (May 25, 2022)

I just found out the R10 C-Raw Buffer: 43 frames at 23 FPS; 157 frames at 15 FPS. Who can complain about that C-Raw buffer?


----------



## Andy Westwood (May 25, 2022)

What an exciting camera the new R7 is, I love the features particularly IBIS, Dual Card Slots, and Canon’s very latest AF system. People are comparing it with the 90D, no comparison in my opinion, the R7 is leap years ahead of a 90D.

The R10 is also exciting even with it’s slightly more modest features, a nice compact and light-weight body, with a sweeter price tag.

Let’s hope for a few more rejigged EF-M lenses, oops! I meant to say RF-S lenses  The 11-22mm f4-5.6 IS would be a popular lens to come next.

My only slight disappointment is in the RF-S 18-45 kit lens, 18mm that being 28.8mm on a crop camera, is that wide enough as a kit lens?

Way did Canon not stick with a 15-45mm kit lens that being a better range of 24-72mm on the two new crop sensor bodies.


----------



## AlanF (May 25, 2022)

scyrene said:


> I shot wildlife for nearly ten years and never used a grip once.


Same here with Canon for over 10 years. I did use a grip on a Nikon D850 for a while to get up to 9 fps but I didn't like the extra weight and bulk. I can understand that a grip can be very useful for some people, but all of my shots of BIF and dragonflies in flight are in landscape mode for both direction of panning and the shape of my subjects and very few of my static shots require portrait mode as I invariably have to crop anyway. For extra battery life, it weighs less to have a spare or two in my pocket, and certainly much cheaper.


----------



## fabioduarte (May 25, 2022)

As a 7DII user for bird photography, I've been waiting for an APS-C camera with all the advantages of the mirrorless system. However, losing the vertical grip was a price I was definitely not expecting I would have pay for all the other advantages. It makes a lot of difference for me, even if not shooting vertical.


----------



## thomste (May 25, 2022)

The R7 is not available yet, and so much whinging and whining already....tiring.

Sounds like some 7Dii users only care about using a big bulky camera so they look professional....but it seems to me that a far superior AF system, a quicker frame rate, IBIS (vs no IBIS) and better low light performance is a pretty good recipe for better action photos.
I am yet to find a reviewer (the only people who have actually used the thing) to have anything negative to say about it. 
I have pre-ordered mine and I think I will be happy with my R6/R7 pair instead of a 6Dii/7Dii, but each to their own.


----------



## fabioduarte (May 25, 2022)

thomste said:


> The R7 is not available yet, and so much whinging and whining already....tiring.
> 
> Sounds like some 7Dii users only care about using a big bulky camera so they look professional....but it seems to me that a far superior AF system, a quicker frame rate, IBIS (vs no IBIS) and better low light performance is a pretty good recipe for better action photos.
> I am yet to find a reviewer (the only people who have actually used the thing) to have anything negative to say about it.
> I have pre-ordered mine and I think I will be happy with my R6/R7 pair instead of a 6Dii/7Dii, but each to their own.


Please forgive me for trying to give a constructive feedback to Canon, but maybe the people who complain about the absence of the grip have big hands and after a while holding the camera and lens it starts to get very uncomfortable. But again, it's only a price I was not expecting to pay.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (May 25, 2022)

fredtuck said:


> No vertical Grip NO Sale!!! A vertical battery grip is essential for wildlife photography. Shooting vertical with a long lens and no vertical grip is just asking for shoulder trouble. Plus the vertical grip is much more stable. Very foolish decision on Canon's part if not rectified. Looks like a very nice camera otherwise. Too bad for the fatal flaw.


It is in no way what so ever essential.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (May 25, 2022)

Whstbfon


EOS said:


> More cameras lacking built-in GPS…


What do you need it for?


----------



## thomste (May 25, 2022)

fabioduarte said:


> Please forgive me for trying to give a constructive feedback to Canon, but maybe the people who complain about the absence of the grip have big hands and after a while holding the camera and lens it starts to get very uncomfortable. But again, it's only a price I was not expecting to pay.


As far as I know Canon hasn't said there won't be a grip (nor said there will be one I agree), only random people who have no idea what the plan is have made such statement. Holes, no holes etc is irrelevant, Canon might have come up with a new grip design that doesn't use previous system, just like they put a dial where they had never put one before....
When Canon confirm that there will be no grip, then the whinging and feedbacking can start.

Same with people complaining about the 'unusable' new dial...they haven't even had the camera in their hand yet! Try it, then feedback based on real experience.

Same with no built in flash etc etc and the list goes on.
Built in flashes are rubbish, anyone serious about using flash will have external flashes.

It is ok to be disappointed about a camera when you have actually used it and when information are confirmed....until then, it is just background noise.


----------



## fabioduarte (May 25, 2022)

thomste said:


> As far as I know Canon hasn't said there won't be a grip (nor said there will be one I agree), only random people who have no idea what the plan is have made such statement. Holes, no holes etc is irrelevant, Canon might have come up with a new grip design that doesn't use previous system, just like they put a dial where they had never put one before....
> When Canon confirm that there will be no grip, then the whinging and feedbacking can start.
> 
> Same with people complaining about the 'unusable' new dial...they haven't even had the camera in their hand yet! Try it, then feedback based on real experience.
> ...


I see your point and I agree with you in most parts. But I disagree in the case of the vertical grip and really think that the manufacturer needs to receive the feedback as soon as possible so they can plan their actions. People who complain about the "possible" absence of the grip are people who actually have used grips and find it better to use. 

I agree with you about people complaining about the new dial position when they have never used a dial in that position and don't know if it is better. To me, it actually makes a lot of sense.


----------



## thomste (May 25, 2022)

EOS said:


> More cameras lacking built-in GPS…


Built in GPS is a big battery sucker and it is redundant to have it in camera as you can use your phone and the Canon app to geo tag your shots.


----------



## DBounce (May 25, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> The R7 price makes the R3 look very expensive


The R7, while a capable camera, is no R3. The buffer issues that exist on the R7 are nonexistent in the R3. In just about every way, the R3 is far superior; As it definitely should, be to justify its much more expensive price.


----------



## AlanF (May 25, 2022)

DBounce said:


> The R7, while a capable camera, is no R3. The buffer issues that exist on the R7 are nonexistent in the R3. In just about every way, the R3 is far superior; As it definitely should, be to justify its much more expensive price.


Far superior in terms of pixel density for those who need high resolution? That is not a minor factor for the target audience.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 25, 2022)

Jasonmc89 said:


> It is in no way what so ever essential.


For you. 

Like @fabioduarte, my hand gets sore using a non-gripped body with my typical lenses (L-series zooms). The integrated grip on the 1-series and R3 is more comfortable that an add-on.


----------



## AlanF (May 25, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> For you.
> 
> Like @fabioduarte, my hand gets sore using a non-gripped body with my typical lenses (L-series zooms). The integrated grip on the 1-series and R3 is more comfortable that an add-on.


Presumably the integrated grip is lighter and stronger than an add-on as well?


----------



## vjlex (May 25, 2022)

wavemachine said:


> Funny enough when I went to the R6 I thought I would miss the top LCD from my 5dMKiv and 7D II but I didn't, I don't really understand why though maybe I thought I cared more about in than I actually did or just adapted to look for the info in the EVF.





Martin K said:


> Yes, I see that. And I forgot to mention the silent shutter. My conclusion still stands, though I will miss the flash.


I remember when I got my first full-frame DSLR, I was really disappointed that there was no pop-up flash. Now that I've been using bodies without it for 10 years, I don't miss it. As a matter of fact, it kinda turned me off to the R10 (for cosmetic reasons). And I think I've actually come to hate popup flash shots.

As for the top LCD, it's one of the least useful perks of the high-end ILCs for me. I'm always looking at the back of the camera, and very very rarely the top. The one on the R5 looks nice, but I definitely wouldn't miss it if it were gone. I would also have preferred the physical mode dial of the R6 as opposed to the semi-digital one of the R5. I'm glad that the R7 will have the physical type.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 25, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Presumably the integrated grip is lighter and stronger than an add-on as well?


Yes, and the integrated grip does not add a point of flex when mounting on a tripod. Also the shape is different – the add-on grips generally protrude both in back and in front whereas the integrated grip just protrudes in front for a finger hold, like the main grip on the camera. I found the rear protrusion on the add-on grips less comfortable, but it needs to be there so the grip is wide enough to take the LP-E6-type batteries in transverse orientation.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 25, 2022)

vjlex said:


> I would also have preferred the physical mode dial of the R6 as opposed to the semi-digital one of the R5. I'm glad that the R7 will have the physical type.


I _far_ prefer the electronically-controlled mode switching. I use C# modes for different shooting situations, e.g. C2 for perched birds and C3 for flying birds, where the minimum desired shutter speed, FPS, AF mode, etc., are different. On my R3, as on the 1D X, I have the mode switching assigned to the M.Fn button, so if I'm shooting a perched bird that takes flight, one press of the button adjacent to the shutter release changes me from C2 to C3 with no need to even move my hand, much less take my eye off the VF. That is not possible with the physical dial.


----------



## JasonL (May 25, 2022)

I feel like Canon is going to sell about three R7's. Should have been a 7D2 successor for about $2200. Any beginner is going to look at the R10 and think why would I spend $500 more for the R7? I don't get where the R7 fits in.


----------



## wavemachine (May 25, 2022)

JasonL said:


> I feel like Canon is going to sell about three R7's. Should have been a 7D2 successor for about $2200. Any beginner is going to look at the R10 and think why would I spend $500 more for the R7? I don't get where the R7 fits in.



A slightly more robust camera with weather sealing.
Higher mega pixel sensor
Faster flash sync speed
IBIS
1/8000 vs 1/4000 shutter speed.
Faster electronic shutter 30 FPS vs 23FPS
Seems the R7 just takes things up to more of a prosumer level.


----------



## bbasiaga (May 25, 2022)

SHAMwow said:


> Genuinely curious, what do you mean about buying it for pixel density? I truly can't imagine that as part of a buying decision.


This is the 'reach' advantage everyone talks about in terms of APSc. I do field sports photography for fun. When the action is on the far side, the subjects get small in the frame. On an APSc frame in this camera, they would have more pixels on them than they do with my R6. Which means the resulting images could be displayed larger when cropped and displayed at the same ppi. This is how the 'more pixels per duck' "advantage" of APSc works. There are tradeoffs with APSc as well, but this is what is discussed as an advantage for some photographic subjects. 

Or I could buy a longer lens to achieve a similar effect with my current R6. However, a 600mm f4 lens is 12k, and this body is only 1.5k..... 

-Brian


----------



## Kit. (May 25, 2022)

thomste said:


> Built in GPS is a big battery sucker


I doubt it's a factor compared to EVF.



thomste said:


> and it is redundant to have it in camera as you can use your phone and the Canon app to geo tag your shots.


For me, the Canon app on Android is extremely unreliable in keeping the R5 GPS data updated. Should I switch to iPhone?


----------



## Czardoom (May 25, 2022)

SHAMwow said:


> Genuinely curious, what do you mean about buying it for pixel density? I truly can't imagine that as part of a buying decision.


Pixel density is the main factor in resolution - not the number of MPs. Thus a 24 MP APS-C camera has a greater resolution than a 24 MP FF camera. So an important factor for bird, wildlife, sports, airshow photographers and anyone shooting where getting closer to your subject is not an option.


----------



## entoman (May 25, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Same here with Canon for over 10 years. I did use a grip on a Nikon D850 for a while to get up to 9 fps but I didn't like the extra weight and bulk. I can understand that a grip can be very useful for some people, but all of my shots of BIF and dragonflies in flight are in landscape mode for both direction of panning and the shape of my subjects and very few of my static shots require portrait mode as I invariably have to crop anyway. For extra battery life, it weighs less to have a spare or two in my pocket, and certainly much cheaper.


Agreed. I shoot almost all subjects in landscape orientation, I always carry a couple of spare batteries, and I don't want the bulk and weight of an integrated grip.

But, I do wish the grips were a little taller, as with the R5 I find my little finger nestling uncomfortably under the grip instead of wrapping around it.


----------



## bichex (May 25, 2022)

La R7 parece una gran cámara por el precio. Si el AF funciona bien, es una gran solución para mí, ya que sigo usando la 7D II. No entiendo tantas críticas negativas, la verdad.


----------



## AlanF (May 25, 2022)

bbasiaga said:


> This is the 'reach' advantage everyone talks about in terms of APSc. I do field sports photography for fun. When the action is on the far side, the subjects get small in the frame. On an APSc frame in this camera, they would have more pixels on them than they do with my R6. Which means the resulting images could be displayed larger when cropped and displayed at the same ppi. This is how the 'more pixels per duck' "advantage" of APSc works. There are tradeoffs with APSc as well, but this is what is discussed as an advantage for some photographic subjects.
> 
> Or I could buy a longer lens to achieve a similar effect with my current R6. However, a 600mm f4 lens is 12k, and this body is only 1.5k.....
> 
> -Brian


An 800mm f/11 goes very nicely with an R6 - maybe not the best for sports but fine for distant wild life.


----------



## John Wilde (May 25, 2022)

Phenix205 said:


> Another two repackaged gadgets lack of innovation.


"The EOS R10 gets a completely revised AF system with algorithms derived from those in the EOS R3." -DPR

Not bad, for the less expensive of the two.


----------



## AlanF (May 25, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I _far_ prefer the electronically-controlled mode switching. I use C# modes for different shooting situations, e.g. C2 for perched birds and C3 for flying birds, where the minimum desired shutter speed, FPS, AF mode, etc., are different. On my R3, as on the 1D X, I have the mode switching assigned to the M.Fn button, so if I'm shooting a perched bird that takes flight, one press of the button adjacent to the shutter release changes me from C2 to C3 with no need to even move my hand, much less take my eye off the VF. That is not possible with the physical dial.


I use C1 for perched birds, C2 for BIF, and C3 for perched birds in the gloom. Seems a bit of a waste using C1 for something else . It is very quick to switch through the modes using the M-fn button, which I do like.


----------



## vjlex (May 25, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I _far_ prefer the electronically-controlled mode switching. I use C# modes for different shooting situations, e.g. C2 for perched birds and C3 for flying birds, where the minimum desired shutter speed, FPS, AF mode, etc., are different. On my R3, as on the 1D X, I have the mode switching assigned to the M.Fn button, so if I'm shooting a perched bird that takes flight, one press of the button adjacent to the shutter release changes me from C2 to C3 with no need to even move my hand, much less take my eye off the VF. That is not possible with the physical dial.



I didn't even know that was possible. I always found myself fiddling around with pressing the mode button while also awkwardly trying to turn the dial to a custom mode. And also, constantly forgetting which button combination to press to switch over to the video mode dial. Feels like a bad video game sometimes. Your way sounds much easier. I'll definitely look into the M.Fn button. I don't remember what function I have it set to because I hardly ever use it. Thanks for the suggestion.



AlanF said:


> I use C1 for perched birds, C2 for BIF, and C3 for perched birds in the gloom. Seems a bit of a waste using C1 for something else . It is very quick to switch through the modes using the M-fn button, which I do like.



I used the custom modes more on my 5D IV to switch between my portrait settings, landscape settings, and bracketed landscape settings if I remember correctly. Since most of the time I've had the R5 has been under the pandemic, I haven't really had much need for the custom modes. But it's still a very useful tip. Thanks.


----------



## AlanF (May 25, 2022)

vjlex said:


> I didn't even know that was possible. I always found myself fiddling around with pressing the mode button while also awkwardly trying to turn the dial to a custom mode. And also, constantly forgetting which button combination to press to switch over to the video mode dial. Feels like a bad video game sometimes. Your way sounds much easier. I'll definitely look into the M.Fn button. I don't remember what function I have it set to because I hardly ever use it. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> I used the custom modes more on my 5D IV to switch between my portrait settings, landscape settings, and bracketed landscape settings if I remember correctly. Since most of the time I've had the R5 has been under the pandemic, I haven't really had much need for the custom modes. But it's still a very useful tip. Thanks.


Unless I haven't optimised the choice of settings, and @neuroanatomist can correct me, the M-fn will cycle through 4 settings; C1, C2, C3 and the last mode setting you used.


----------



## HenryL (May 25, 2022)

Kit. said:


> I doubt it's a factor compared to EVF.
> 
> 
> For me, the Canon app on Android is extremely unreliable in keeping the R5 GPS data updated. Should I switch to iPhone?


To be fair, I’ve used the iOS app a time or two for controlling the camera and it was fine for that purpose. 

For GPS, I find it utterly useless.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (May 25, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> For you.
> 
> Like @fabioduarte, my hand gets sore using a non-gripped body with my typical lenses (L-series zooms). The integrated grip on the 1-series and R3 is more comfortable that an add-on.


More comfortable but not essential


neuroanatomist said:


> For you.
> 
> Like @fabioduarte, my hand gets sore using a non-gripped body with my typical lenses (L-series zooms). The integrated grip on the 1-series and R3 is more comfortable that an add-on.


Still wouldn’t say essential. More comfortable yes..


----------



## John Wilde (May 25, 2022)

I'm surprised that the launch didn't include a 55-200 RF-S lens. It's common to sell APS-C cameras in a bundle that includes both a kit lens and a 55-200. That size is available in both EF-S and EF-M, so it's not like it would have taken Canon a lot of R&D.


----------



## vangelismm (May 25, 2022)

John Wilde said:


> I'm surprised that the launch didn't include a 55-200 RF-S lens. It's common to sell APS-C cameras in a bundle that includes both a kit lens and a 55-200. That size is available in both EF-S and EF-M, so it's not like it would have taken Canon a lot of R&D.


They wanna sell RF 100-400.


----------



## vangelismm (May 25, 2022)

thomste said:


> As far as I know Canon hasn't said there won't be a grip (nor said there will be one I agree), only random people who have no idea what the plan is have made such statement. Holes, no holes etc is irrelevant, Canon might have come up with a new grip design that doesn't use previous system, just like they put a dial where they had never put one before....
> When Canon confirm that there will be no grip, then the whinging and feedbacking can start.


You are very positive person


----------



## Sporgon (May 25, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I _far_ prefer the electronically-controlled mode switching. I use C# modes for different shooting situations, e.g. C2 for perched birds and C3 for flying birds, where the minimum desired shutter speed, FPS, AF mode, etc., are different. On my R3, as on the 1D X, I have the mode switching assigned to the M.Fn button, so if I'm shooting a perched bird that takes flight, one press of the button adjacent to the shutter release changes me from C2 to C3 with no need to even move my hand, much less take my eye off the VF. That is not possible with the physical dial.


Actually you can with the physical dial on the RP configuration. It looks like with these relatively early RF mount cameras Canon are testing out various control layouts, witness the R, RP and R7 for example. I have to say that I really like the layout of the RP. I agree with those that say on a mirrorless camera they don't miss the top LCD, and I much prefer the top mounted horizontal rear control wheel (like Nikon and in this case, the RP) to the vertically mounted wheel on the back of the camera. For me it is easier to use but that may be because I was a Nikon shooter until 2005. The mode wheel on the RP lies right under my thumb, the heavy click stopping is enough to 
stop it from being accidentally changed, and whilst I agree that it may not be as instantaneous as a button, it is still very quick, I would guess enough for your example of the bird leaving a branch. Not that I'm suggesting the RP is a good birding camera, its frame rate is far too pedestrian for that, just that the control layout is very good. I can only assume that on the R6 Canon didn't use the RP style and placing of the mode dial due to the R6 having a joystick, which may have conflicted with its use. Likewise the R10.


----------



## bf (May 25, 2022)

vangelismm said:


> They wanna sell RF 100-400.


I frequently use ef-m 55-200. There are several scenarios that I wished for longer reach. RF 100-400 is promising. It's even lighter than fuji x's 100-400. Thus, some may go with RF 100-400/500 or rf 800f11 and skip 55-200 etc. They may still need a walkaround lens although I'm not much into 18-150!


----------



## stevelee (May 25, 2022)

HenryL said:


> To be fair, I’ve used the iOS app a time or two for controlling the camera and it was fine for that purpose.
> 
> For GPS, I find it utterly useless.


I used the app on my iPhone during a trip through the Rockies several years ago. In other travels, particularly when on bus tours and such, I tried conserving batteries in both phone and camera by not using the pairing for GPS. If I was somewhere I wanted to be sure of the location later, I’d just take a shot with my phone. I could go by the time of that picture to correlate with the times of the camera shots to pinpoint the locations of the latter. And sometimes, I really liked the picture from the phone, so it wasn’t just a locator.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 25, 2022)

Z-06 said:


> It feels like Canon is run by General Motors accountants. It does the same flubs of lack of attention to details like GM's pencil pushers are famous for; just look at the bottomline without looking at what consumers want. To me R7 does not feel like a 7D Mirrorless replacement, like R5 is to 5D.
> 
> 1. Weather sealing deficiencies
> 2. Small buffer
> ...



2. The buffer is deeper than what the M6 Mark II/90D/7D Mark II have. Read past the line for slow UHS-I cards and look at the numbers for fast UHS-II cards.

5. Top UHS-II cards are faster than what any of Canon's bodies wrote to UDMA-7 CF cards. CF cards were the fastest slots in the 7D Mark II. The M6 Mark II and 90D both have one UHS-II SD card slot.


----------



## SteveC (May 25, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, the advantage is practically impossible to perceive. Unless you have eyes, that is.
> 
> View attachment 203855




That's not rolling shutter. That golfer missed an easy putt three holes earlier and nearly wrapped that club around a tree.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 25, 2022)

tbgtomcom said:


> The lack of positioning holes does not mean that a grip can't be attached. There have been grips in the past that didn't rely on positioning holes.



Other than possibly Rebels (I haven't looked at them in well over a decade), not since before at least the 20D for Canon x0D and xD bodies. 

20D-90D all have at least one guide hole in the body and at least one guide pin on the grip.
5D-5D Mark IV all have a guide hole in the body and guide pin on the grip.
6D and 6D Mark II both have a guide hole in the body and a guide pin on the grip.
7D and 7D Mark II both have a guide hole in the body and a guide pin on the grip.

The 1-Series have no guide holes, but the reason for that should be quite obvious.

They've all got guide holes. 

I wish you were correct, but I don't think you are.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 25, 2022)

Jasonmc89 said:


> More comfortable but not essential
> 
> Still wouldn’t say essential. More comfortable yes..


Fair enough. In the same way, wearing the correct shoe size isn’t essential. If you like, you can stuff your feet into shoes that are two sizes too small and walk around all day – the right size is more comfortable, yes, but not essential. 

Personally, I consider properly fitted shoes essential, and likewise I consider a camera that’s comfortable to hold all day essential.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 25, 2022)

HikeBike said:


> I really hope the IBIS sensor leveling feature of the R7 makes its way to the R5 and R6 via firmware updates. I'd tend to think there's a good chance.


Don’t hold your breath.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (May 25, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Fair enough. In the same way, wearing the correct shoe size isn’t essential. If you like, you can stuff your feet into shoes that are two sizes too small and walk around all day – the right size is more comfortable, yes, but not essential.
> 
> Personally, I consider properly fitted shoes essential, and likewise I consider a camera that’s comfortable to hold all day essential.


Haha, that’s not really the same thing..

The camera is designed to be used as is.. The grip would be an optional extra. 

Shoes are made in different sizes.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 25, 2022)

H. Jones said:


> I feel like the price point here is a little odd--I was expecting higher for the R7 and lower for the R10. Considering that the next step up to the R6 is $2500, it feels like there had been more room to make the R7 around $1600 and the R10 closer to $800.
> 
> $500 doesn't feel like the biggest amount of money to differentiate these two cameras. That's definitely going to push a lot more prosumer people towards the R7 for what it offers over the R10. The main advantage to the R10 is a more compact size, which I guess will be the main draw other than the $500 price difference.
> 
> ...



I think global economic uncertainty due to the events in eastern Europe have Canon hedging their bet a bit more on the lower priced stuff. It's always easier to put a camera on sale if things go better than expected than it is to raise an already established price if things go worse than forecast.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 25, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Every volleyball I've ever used is spherical



That depends upon just how hard it's being smacked. I've caught a few wrapped halfway around a bumper's hands after a hard spike sent it their way.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 25, 2022)

navastronia said:


> I guess the R7 is the new 90D and not the new 7DII



It's a mixed bag, though more like the M6 Mark II/90D than the 7D Mark II.

But it does have two memory card slots instead of one and a 200,000 activation shutter rating like the 7D Mark II, compared to the 90D's 120,000.


----------



## HenryL (May 25, 2022)

stevelee said:


> I used the app on my iPhone during a trip through the Rockies several years ago. In other travels, particularly when on bus tours and such, I tried conserving batteries in both phone and camera by not using the pairing for GPS. If I was somewhere I wanted to be sure of the location later, I’d just take a shot with my phone. I could go by the time of that picture to correlate with the times of the camera shots to pinpoint the locations of the latter. And sometimes, I really liked the picture from the phone, so it wasn’t just a locator.


I've done that, too. Sometimes I just want to mark the general location, for example which State or National Park I was in at the time. More often than not, though, I want to mark a specific spot - for example a difficult to find eagle nest, the exact spot on a waterway where I've spotted Osprey fishing, or a specific little waterfall on a trail with many similar ones. I got really spoiled with the 7DII and 5DM4. 

Best solution I've found when using the R5 or other non-GPS equipped camera is to export the Garmin track and import the .gpx file into Lightroom. I'm always tracking hikes and kayak trips anyway, so the data is already available without futzing with connecting to a phone.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 25, 2022)

EOS said:


> More cameras lacking built-in GPS…



I've got two with built-in GPS and have taken over 250,000 frames between them. I don't think I've taken a single image on either one with GPS turned on.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 25, 2022)

unfocused said:


> I think the R7 sounds like a nice camera and reasonable merger of the 7DII and 90D. Given the price, the compromises of the R7 seem quite acceptable.
> 
> To add a little perspective, you can get an R7 and an R5 for less than the price of an R3. If you are not a sports shooter the combination may be a better value.
> 
> ...



You could also get an R7 + R6 for barely more than the price of an R5. That's a combo that looks to complement each others' strengths and weaknesses quite well.

If you had the rotator cuff I do in my right shoulder, you'd understand why I consider a vertical grip essential. While I can shoot in portrait mode without a grip, it's painful and I'm nowhere near as stable as I am with a set of vertical controls. I've been shooting ILCs since the mid-1980s and have never been able to get the hang of rotating the camera clockwise and shooting with my right hand and shutter on the bottom. I used to be fine with rotating counterclockwise and not being able to tuck in the right elbow, but my aging joints don't let me do that very well any more.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 25, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> Basically, it means more pixels on duck. Cropping the R5's 45mp to APS-C size gives ~17mp. To have an equivalent full frame sensor would mean >80mp which would be difficult to have a high fps to suit sports shooters (R1 may prove me wrong!)
> 
> Other advantages are:
> - working distance ie you can be further away shooting the same subject if they are prone to move if too close
> ...



I think you meant *RF*70-200mm doesn't accept extenders.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 25, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Presumably the integrated grip is lighter and stronger than an add-on as well?



I don't know about the mirrorless models, but the 1D X series with battery installed were lighter than the 5D series with grip and two batteries installed, at least by the 5D Mark III and Mark IV. The 5D Mark II grip was lighter and a bit more svelte than the grips for the 5D Mark III and IV, so it may not have been the case with the first two in the 5-series.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 25, 2022)

AlanF said:


> An 800mm f/11 goes very nicely with an R6 - maybe not the best for sports but fine for distant wild life.



F/11 would mean ISO 51,200 to stay at 1/800 in the stadiums and gyms where I shoot sports. At f/2.8 I can use ISO 3200. 

But 800mm would be too long for any of that except maybe baseball home plate shots from beyond center field.

300-500mm is the sweet spot for American football, futball (soccer) , and baseball, with a 70-200mm or wider on another body for when the action gets closer.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 26, 2022)

Jasonmc89 said:


> Haha, that’s not really the same thing..
> 
> The camera is designed to be used as is.. The grip would be an optional extra.
> 
> Shoes are made in different sizes.



Wearing my eyeglasses when driving is not essential. After all, the car was designed to be driven as is without eyeglasses. But they sure do help me see what I need to see to drive safely.

If you had a right shoulder in the shape mine is in, you'd understand why some of us consider vertical controls essential for shooting in portrait orientation.


----------



## scyrene (May 26, 2022)

Michael Clark said:


> Wearing my eyeglasses when driving is not essential. After all, the car was designed to be driven as is without eyeglasses. But they sure do help me see what I need to see to drive safely.
> 
> If you had a right shoulder in the shape mine is in, you'd understand why some of us consider vertical controls essential for shooting in portrait orientation.


If your eyesight is poorer than a given threshold, are you not legally obliged to wear glasses (or contact lenses) while driving?


----------



## Michael Clark (May 26, 2022)

scyrene said:


> If your eyesight is poorer than a given threshold, are you not legally obliged to wear glasses (or contact lenses) while driving?



So now all of sudden you can see how _who_ is using something may affect how essential a certain "optional" feature is?

How about that!


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 26, 2022)

Jasonmc89 said:


> Haha, that’s not really the same thing..
> 
> The camera is designed to be used as is.. The grip would be an optional extra.
> 
> Shoes are made in different sizes.


Try to extrapolate, it's fun and sometimes useful! The point is, to me good ergonomics are essential.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 26, 2022)

I hope there is a RF 180mm IS Macro released soon and it doesnt get Canons lovely feature - focus shift.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (May 26, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Try to extrapolate, it's fun and sometimes useful! The point is, to me good ergonomics are essential.


Fair enough! To me they are not so much.. Stick the R7 internals in an old tin can and I’ll still take pictures with it.


----------



## AlanF (May 26, 2022)

Michael Clark said:


> Wearing my eyeglasses when driving is not essential. After all, the car was designed to be driven as is without eyeglasses. But they sure do help me see what I need to see to drive safely.
> 
> If you had a right shoulder in the shape mine is in, you'd understand why some of us consider vertical controls essential for shooting in portrait orientation.


You need a car with a prescription windscreen (windshield).


----------



## Jasonmc89 (May 26, 2022)

AlanF said:


> You need a car with a prescription windscreen (windshield).


Sounds pricey!


----------



## Otara (May 26, 2022)

Jasonmc89 said:


> Haha, that’s not really the same thing..
> 
> The camera is designed to be used as is.. The grip would be an optional extra.



As is a manual flash connector, headphone jack, 24fps video and any number of other things that are essential to some and useless to others that occasionally get dropped from otherwise desirable cameras.

Quibbling over whether something is 'really' essential misses the point that it is essential to that buyer, particularly when physical pain is involved without it.


----------



## Otara (May 26, 2022)

Jasonmc89 said:


> Fair enough! To me they are not so much.. Stick the R7 internals in an old tin can and I’ll still take pictures with it.


 Sorry, looks like this was sorted before I posted.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (May 26, 2022)

Z-06 said:


> It feels like Canon is run by General Motors accountants. It does the same flubs of lack of attention to details like GM's pencil pushers are famous for; just look at the bottomline without looking at what consumers want. To me R7 does not feel like a 7D Mirrorless replacement, like R5 is to 5D.
> 
> 1. Weather sealing deficiencies
> 2. Small buffer
> ...


While I see your point, you can’t comment on it until you’ve used it. Looks like a solid performer to me. The potential lack of a grip is a bit rubbish, but we don’t know that for sure yet. 

What weather sealing deficiencies? My trusty old 80D has been in many rainforest downpours, pretty much uncovered and it’s currently on 85,000 shutter actuations and still going strong. I suspect the R7 will be absolutely fine.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 26, 2022)

Jasonmc89 said:


> What weather sealing deficiencies? My trusty old 80D has been in many rainforest downpours, pretty much uncovered and it’s currently on 85,000 shutter actuations and still going strong. I suspect the R7 will be absolutely fine.


Weather sealing is like the lottery – some people use Rebels in the rain (I’ve seen that) with no problems, others report water damage to 1-series bodies in similar conditions. 

At issue is not your personal experience/luck, but rather the type and extent of sealing Canon uses on the camera. As one example, recent 1-series bodies and the R3 have O-rings under buttons, bodies with second-tier sealing (7DII, 5DIV, R5) have foam. 

The point is that Canon stated the 7-series DSLRs had weather sealing equivalent to that on older 1-series DSLRs, e.g. the 1DIIN. The R7 has third-tier sealing similar to later xxD DSLRs, which is not as robust as the 7-series DSLRs. 

It’s another way in which the R7 is _not_ a mirrorless 7DIII.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (May 26, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Weather sealing is like the lottery – some people use Rebels in the rain (I’ve seen that) with no problems, others report water damage to 1-series bodies in similar conditions.
> 
> At issue is not your personal experience/luck, but rather the type and extent of sealing Canon uses on the camera. As one example, recent 1-series bodies and the R3 have O-rings under buttons, bodies with second-tier sealing (7DII, 5DIV, R5) have foam.
> 
> ...


Yeah I get that, does seem a little watered down and not as hardcore as 7D line. I’m confident it’ll be fine though, with a little common sense when using in the rain.


----------



## scyrene (May 26, 2022)

Michael Clark said:


> So now all of sudden you can see how _who_ is using something may affect how essential a certain "optional" feature is?
> 
> How about that!


I mean I think the analogy is a bit weak tbh. I wasn't the one who was making sweeping claims about grips either way, incidentally. But I don't think they're quite akin to either shoes or eyeglasses.


----------



## PhotonShark (May 26, 2022)

It really is a pity that Canon didn’t go with a 20-24 megapixel APS-C sensor for the R7 with better low light performance. That would have been awesome. Especially considering the great RF lenses that you can match this with that didn’t exists in the old EF space.

Match a good low light 20-24 megapixel APS-C with the 800mm f11 … wow!


----------



## scyrene (May 26, 2022)

PhotonShark said:


> It really is a pity that Canon didn’t go with a 20-24 megapixel APS-C sensor for the R7 with better low light performance. That would have been awesome. Especially considering the great RF lenses that you can match this with that didn’t exists in the old EF space.
> 
> Match a good low light 20-24 megapixel APS-C with the 800mm f11 … wow!


Is there much low light performance to be gained at this point? People far more knowledgeable than me have been saying for some time that we're getting close to theoretical limits in that regard.


----------



## AlanF (May 26, 2022)

PhotonShark said:


> It really is a pity that Canon didn’t go with a 20-24 megapixel APS-C sensor for the R7 with better low light performance. That would have been awesome. Especially considering the great RF lenses that you can match this with that didn’t exists in the old EF space.
> 
> Match a good low light 20-24 megapixel APS-C with the 800mm f11 … wow!


The low light performance is pretty well independent of Mpx count when you view at the same size. You can always downsize the high Mpx sensor image to the same size as the low Mpx to get the same noise.


----------



## mbaumser (May 26, 2022)

7D& 7DII were Magnesium Alloy. 

R7 seems weak


----------



## Czardoom (May 27, 2022)

mbaumser said:


> 7D& 7DII were Magnesium Alloy.
> 
> R7 seems weak


For $1499, I'll take "weak" every day of the week.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (May 27, 2022)

mbaumser said:


> 7D& 7DII were Magnesium Alloy.
> 
> R7 seems weak


R7 is magnesium too apparently


----------



## DBounce (May 27, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Far superior in terms of pixel density for those who need high resolution? That is not a minor factor for the target audience.


I think you’ll find there is next to no difference in image detail from one to the other. The R3 resolve more like 30MPs… not sure exactly why. But it does.


----------



## AlanF (May 27, 2022)

DBounce said:


> I think you’ll find there is next to no difference in image detail from one to the other. The R3 resolve more like 30MPs… not sure exactly why. But it does.


The R7 has a FF pixel equivalent of 82 Mpx Sensor. Put the same telephoto lens on the R7 as on the R3 to take a photo of a distant bird or lion and you are focussing 82/24 times more pixels on it. That is the crux of the matter of why you get more detail.


----------



## Sporgon (May 27, 2022)

Jasonmc89 said:


> R7 is magnesium too apparently


Pretty certain it will just be the internal chassis, similar to RP and R6. DPR also stated that these cameras were mag alloy body, which they are not in terms of what most of us understand the ‘body’ to be.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (May 27, 2022)

Sporgon said:


> Pretty certain it will just be the internal chassis, similar to RP and R6. DPR also stated that these cameras were mag alloy body, which they are not in terms of what most of us understand the ‘body’ to be.


I’d like to take one apart to find out. Must be a tear down of an RP on YouTube somewhere. If the chassis is alloy and the outer shell is polycarbonate then that’s still plenty strong. These plastics are almost just as tough.


----------



## thomste (May 27, 2022)

R7 vs 7Dii

32mp new sensor VS 20.4mp 2014 sensor

15fps (possible 30fps) Vs 10fps

IBIS VS DIY try not to shake

State of the art R3 based AF system VS 65 AF points no tracking

Flip screen VS fixed screen

EVF VS Optical viewfinder

Very acceptable weather sealing VS supposedly built like a tank

DigicX vs Dual Digic6

51 raw files single burst VS 31

Release price at launch USD1,500 vs USD1,800

So yes, the 7Dii fans are absolutely correct, the R7 is a very underwhelming piece of crap


----------



## Sporgon (May 27, 2022)

Jasonmc89 said:


> I’d like to take one apart to find out. Must be a tear down of an RP on YouTube somewhere. If the chassis is alloy and the outer shell is polycarbonate then that’s still plenty strong. These plastics are almost just as tough.


There are a few sites on the web that show both the RP and the R6 stripped down, and it seems to be an identical construction, and those that own both say they feel the same. I was quite pleased to be reassured about attaching relatively large and heavy lenses to the RP because clearly the R6 is designed to use and handle those weights judging by its spec sheet.
I’m sure plastic outer shell parts are cheaper to produce and also Canon uses the polymer as a differentiator, but I’m also quite sure they are just as good in practice as the mag alloy shells. However, it’s a matter of aesthetics; I much prefer the feel of a mag alloy body, and perceive a higher quality.
The R6II will probably have a full mag alloy body in order to entice users to move on from one perfectly fine and competent camera to a new one.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 29, 2022)

thomste said:


> R7 vs 7Dii
> 
> 32mp new sensor VS 20.4mp 2014 sensor
> 
> ...



The R7 has what is essentially the sensor introduced in 2019 for the 90D/M6 Mark II. Canon may claim it's a brand new sensor, but they also claimed almost every single one of those retreaded 18MP APS-C sensors they used from 2009 (7D) until a decade later in various Rebels were "new" sensors. So it's really a 32MP 2019 sensor (that has been described by several reviewers as the best APS-C sensor currently on the market) vs. a 20.4MP sensor from 2014. There's still a good bit of separation between the two sensors, but nowhere near what would have been the case if Canon would have offered a newer design with the readout speed of the R3.

The 7D Mark II does have Canon's iTR tracking feature introduced with the 1D X in 2012. It wasn't great (because it tracked a tad too slow), but then neither was the first version in the 1D X, which also was a little too slow to be useful. iTR didn't really work the way Canon described it would until the 1D X Mark III had enough processing power with the DiG!C X to drive it.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 29, 2022)

scyrene said:


> I mean I think the analogy is a bit weak tbh. I wasn't the one who was making sweeping claims about grips either way, incidentally. But I don't think they're quite akin to either shoes or eyeglasses.



Yeah, I didn't realize until after I replied that you were not Jasonmc89.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 30, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Weather sealing is like the lottery – some people use Rebels in the rain (I’ve seen that) with no problems, others report water damage to 1-series bodies in similar conditions.
> 
> At issue is not your personal experience/luck, but rather the type and extent of sealing Canon uses on the camera. As one example, recent 1-series bodies and the R3 have O-rings under buttons, bodies with second-tier sealing (7DII, 5DIV, R5) have foam.
> 
> ...



When Roger Cicala stated "the Canon 7D Mk II may be the best weather-sealed camera I’ve run across" maybe he'd already also been inside the 1D X that came out a couple of years earlier or maybe he had not. At the end of the same blog he said, "This is, by dissection at least, the most thoroughly weather-sealed camera I’ve ever run across. (I would point out that I don’t take apart every camera so please don’t change my wording to say it’s the most weather sealed camera. I don’t know that.) But this isn’t just market-speak weather sealing. It’s a thorough and complete attempt to seal every possible crack and crevice the camera has."

Continue to hold whatever opinion you wish, but Uncle Roger's is good enough for me.


----------



## AlanF (May 30, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Weather sealing is like the lottery – some people use Rebels in the rain (I’ve seen that) with no problems, others report water damage to 1-series bodies in similar conditions.
> 
> At issue is not your personal experience/luck, but rather the type and extent of sealing Canon uses on the camera. As one example, recent 1-series bodies and the R3 have O-rings under buttons, bodies with second-tier sealing (7DII, 5DIV, R5) have foam.
> 
> ...


Remember Richard Feynman and O-rings


----------



## thatguywitha.camera (Jun 10, 2022)

Michael Clark said:


> Other than possibly Rebels (I haven't looked at them in well over a decade), not since before at least the 20D for Canon x0D and xD bodies.
> 
> 20D-90D all have at least one guide hole in the body and at least one guide pin on the grip.
> 5D-5D Mark IV all have a guide hole in the body and guide pin on the grip.
> ...



Another reason why the R7 will not have a battery grip: 

The camera's width can't accommodate two batteries side by side plus the housing of the grip. And the battery door is not removable (without force). The camera however can be used and powered while connected to an USB-C power brick or bank with at least 3A power delivery. Not an elegant solution, but better than none at all.

Quick shot I took at a recent Canon Promo Event:


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 10, 2022)

thatguywitha.camera said:


> Another reason why the R7 will not have a battery grip:
> 
> The camera's width can't accommodate two batteries side by side plus the housing of the grip. And the battery door is not removable (without force).


I had battery gripe for the T1i, 7D and 5DII. It’s been a while, but one or more of those (maybe all three?) held the two batteries transversely (front-to-back) on a ‘sled’, so the camera width would not be an issue. It meant the grip protruded both in front of and behind the body, and that’s why I find my 1D X and R3 far more comfortable to hold (the portrait grip only protrudes forward just like the main/landscape grip).

A non-removable battery door is the real issue, and that pretty much seals the deal that there won’t be a grip for the R7.


----------



## thatguywitha.camera (Jun 11, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I had battery gripe for the T1i, 7D and 5DII. It’s been a while, but one or more of those (maybe all three?) held the two batteries transversely (front-to-back) on a ‘sled’, so the camera width would not be an issue. It meant the grip protruded both in front of and behind the body, and that’s why I find my 1D X and R3 far more comfortable to hold (the portrait grip only protrudes forward just like the main/landscape grip).
> 
> A non-removable battery door is the real issue, and that pretty much seals the deal that there won’t be a grip for the R7.



Battery grips still hold the batteries next to each other on a sled for the cameras that don't use the big LP-E4/E19 batteries. And yes some older models were pretty beefy and uncomfortable to hold in the vertical orientation.
The R7 is quite a bit smaller than the R5 body, two LP-E6NH next to each other are almost the same width as the body itself, so adding a grip around those two would've certainly added a lot of bulk to the camera. So I totally see why Canon doesn't offer one.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 11, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I had battery gripe for the T1i, 7D and 5DII. It’s been a while, but one or more of those (maybe all three?) held the two batteries transversely (front-to-back) on a ‘sled’, so the camera width would not be an issue. It meant the grip protruded both in front of and behind the body, and that’s why I find my 1D X and R3 far more comfortable to hold (the portrait grip only protrudes forward just like the main/landscape grip).
> 
> A non-removable battery door is the real issue, and that pretty much seals the deal that there won’t be a grip for the R7.



If one is willing to make the grip a more or less a permanent fixture, even the hard to detach battery door is less of an impediment to third party grips than the lack of an interface on the camera bottom or in the camera's battery well for controls in such a grip. The only control that can be easily accommodated by a third party grip for a camera without such an interface is the shutter button, but to do that one must open the rubber flap to use the wired remote port and in so doing compromise dust/moisture resistance. 

A battery only grip is useless to me. The reason I use grips is for the vertical controls. For that, even a single battery grip would be acceptable to me. At a minimum I'd need a fully functional shutter button, main control wheel, and AF-ON button. That can't happen without a data interface.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 11, 2022)

thatguywitha.camera said:


> Battery grips still hold the batteries next to each other on a sled for the cameras that don't use the big LP-E4/E19 batteries. And yes some older models were pretty beefy and uncomfortable to hold in the vertical orientation.
> The R7 is quite a bit smaller than the R5 body, two LP-E6NH next to each other are almost the same width as the body itself, so adding a grip around those two would've certainly added a lot of bulk to the camera. So I totally see why Canon doesn't offer one.



Adding the control wheel + joystick combo to a grip for the R7 would be even more difficult than accommodating two LP-E6 sized batteries.

On previous bodies the 'Quick Control Dial' on the main body was just barely reachable using the thumb even in vertical orientation with a grip. Now that the 'QCD' has been moved to the top of the back to surround the joystick, that is no longer the case. They'd need to add a QCD to any grip, as well as another joystick , main dial, AE-L and AF-ON buttons, etc.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 11, 2022)

thatguywitha.camera said:


> Battery grips still hold the batteries next to each other on a sled for the cameras that don't use the big LP-E4/E19 batteries. And yes some older models were pretty beefy and uncomfortable to hold in the vertical orientation.
> The R7 is quite a bit smaller than the R5 body, two LP-E6NH next to each other are almost the same width as the body itself, so adding a grip around those two would've certainly added a lot of bulk to the camera. So I totally see why Canon doesn't offer one.



The 5D Mark II and 7D did not use a sled. They had a door on the back that flipped down and the batteries were inserted directly into the grip with the contacts facing forward. Instead of front-to-rear, they sat in tandem next to one another.







Grips for the 60D, 50D, 40D, etc. were similar.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 11, 2022)

Michael Clark said:


> The 5D Mark II and 7D did not use a sled. They had a door on the back that flipped down and the batteries were inserted directly into the grip with the contacts facing forward. Instead of front-to-rear, they sat in tandem next to one another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. It was the grip for the T1i that had the sleds. One for two of the camera’s dedicated batteries, and one for AA batteries.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 11, 2022)

Michael Clark said:


> On previous bodies the 'Quick Control Dial' on the main body was just barely reachable using the thumb even in vertical orientation with a grip. Now that the 'QCD' has been moved to the top of the back to surround the joystick, that is no longer the case. They'd need to add a QCD to any grip, as well as another joystick , main dial, AE-L and AF-ON buttons, etc.


That’s one of the advantages on the 1-series and R3 – the controls in both orientations are a very close match, much more so than with an accessory battery grip (although I think some recent models came much closer).


----------



## thatguywitha.camera (Jun 11, 2022)

Michael Clark said:


> The 5D Mark II and 7D did not use a sled. They had a door on the back that flipped down and the batteries were inserted directly into the grip with the contacts facing forward. Instead of front-to-rear, they sat in tandem next to one another.
> 
> Grips for the 60D, 50D, 40D, etc. were similar.



The 60D's BG-E9 had the sled, owned it myself. And like neuroanatomist posted, it also came with the AA battery sled as an option. But yes, I totally forgot about that design. With the mirror housing gone, I personally doubt that any manufacturer will bring it back though, as the grip's depth could get bulky quick with the batteries in that orientation.

But all we are writing here about is the history of battery grips. The R7 will sadly not get one. The battery door is fixed, and the location holes are missing.


----------



## fredtuck (Jun 18, 2022)

New canon cameras including the R7 have Bluetooth connectivity with the new BR-E1 Bluetooth remote control. It would seem to be very simple to build an external vertical grip just connected to the tripod connector with the BR-E1 remote functionality built in. Adding additional controls to the grip would only require a firmware update to the camera to connect the additional functionality. What functionality would you like to see on such a grip? I'll start with a short list.

Shutter release
Aperture control
IOS control
Shutter speed control
auto focus
programable buttons

Are you listening Canon?


----------

